# So I have an interview for a company...



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

I've got an interview for the company that was provided by my local. I wanted to do a bit or research regarding them. 

I figured glass door and some reviews of the company by clients and staff posted out on the web. I have a gut feeling that there would be other good spots to mine for more information. 

I've spoken to my work manager and he provided some insights as to what they did for new hires. 

Any other tips or spots :glasses: where I could ask more stupid questions to learn about a place where I could be working for a very long time?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you an apprentice? What local? What company? Why are you doing this? 

Were you dispatched, or given an application?

At our local, you can tell the "type" of contractor by how many show up for dispatch. 

If nobody else shows up, just turn around and get back in the car.


Okay, never mind just visited your profile, not much help.


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Wow... erm sorry for not updating the profile.*

Thanks for the reply Joebanana 

Yow... So many particular questions! kicking myself for not answering them as I'm still learning on this board. 

I understand if you're transmitting a bit of frustration! 

My local is the 26, Sorry I haven't updated the profile with all the particulars( I don't have a job YET). 
The company is Dynalectric(which is a MASSIVE company:smile. 

I'm very low on the totem pole as I'm just starting off as it's very VERY early in my career so I wanted to learn as much as I could about a place I am interviewing for.

interview questions, majority of their work (which areas do they specialize in ) in the VA/ MD/ DC area. (big company so I was a bit intimidated)

Anybody that works there? Knows some one that works or worked there?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

https://www.dynalectric.com/

The Dynalectric companies are wholly-owned subsidiaries of the EMCOR Group, Inc. EMCOR is the world's leading provider of mechanical and electrical construction and facilities services, including planning, consulting, and operations and maintenance.

You tell them you want to work there because it's a well run company with unlimited opportunity for advancement. If they ask "How do you know it's a well run company?" you say "because there are locations in 8 states and it's owned by the world's leading provider of mechanical and electrical construction and facilities services, including planning, consulting, and operations and maintenance."

They'll say "This guy did his homework."

All you have to do is remember that one short web page.


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks MikeFL!
Yeah I spotted that website as soon as I signed up...
Then I panicked as I started reading how big Dyna was!

I was even looking at who the CEO trying to dig around the web... 
to be honest once I saw what EMCOR was and what the company mission was... 

It seemed pretty amazing! 

The opportunities for advancement made it quite intimidating!

I really don't want to screw this up!

I'd love it if some of the guys could describe some of the jobs they've had fun on at Dyna.

Thanks again! This Forum is Excellent!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Funny part is that I did a bunch of service work as a non-signatory contractor in the home of Dyna's (former?) owner. Heck of a nice guy and very complimentary that I didn't screw his house up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@MikeFL has the right idea, take the time to learn something about the company and that little bit of initiative will go a long way to separate you from other applicants. 

Their web site is actually kind of dinky which IMO is not a bad thing in this case it looks to me like they're too busy building huge buildings to build a fancy web site. But check out the case studies page, one of the best things to know about a company is what they've worked on https://dynalectric-dc.com/case-studies 

The stuff you read on indeed etc., of course take that with a grain of salt, just like the Amazon reviews of products - any moron can post a review, and their stars count the same as everyone else's.


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Thanks!*

joebanana, MikeFL, MDShunk and splatz

I am truly grateful you took the time to post
Read through all the suggestions.
I tried my best to do just as you instructed.

Happy to announce :biggrin: that I'm slated for training!

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That was quick.
Congratulations!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Funny part is that I did a bunch of service work as a non-signatory contractor in the home of Dyna's (former?) owner. Heck of a nice guy and very complimentary that I didn't screw his house up.


Ken Hart?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Otterinaround said:


> Thanks MikeFL!
> Yeah I spotted that website as soon as I signed up...
> Then I panicked as I started reading how big Dyna was!
> 
> ...


So Dynalectric's office is next to mine and they are a customer of mine, additionally 32 years ago I worked for them.

Dyna is one of the big four in Washington DC.

Are you an "R" helper or an "A" apprentice?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Funny part is that I did a bunch of service work as a non-signatory contractor in the home of Dyna's (former?) owner. Heck of a nice guy and very complimentary that I didn't screw his house up.



That reminds me of the time I worked for a small non union company that did a bunch of work at the shop of one of the biggest union plumbing contractors in my area. 

Last summer we wired a new house for a big wig at the laborers union. It just so happened that the street in front of house was being paved and some of the laborers on the paving crew knew whose house it was and saw us working there. Naturally they asked if we were a union contractor. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Otterinaround (Feb 13, 2018)

*Truth of the matter is....*



brian john said:


> So Dynalectric's office is next to mine and they are a customer of mine, additionally 32 years ago I worked for them.
> 
> Dyna is one of the big four in Washington DC.
> 
> Are you an "R" helper or an "A" apprentice?


I'm a..... W for less then whale poop!:vs_laugh:


----------



## muffintop (May 18, 2018)

I work for an EMCOR owned contractor, what do they have you doing? You just starting out as an apprentice?


----------

